
Allegiant Air: The Budget Airline flying under the radar - georgecmu
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/allegiant-air-the-budget-airline-flying-under-the-radar/
======
bradknowles
With respect, this is a case where you really want to know how they make their
sausage before you take a bite.

You don’t want to sign your life away because you made a stupid decision about
cheap airline prices.

